# Christmas display



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

My Bachmann narrow 'O' Christmas display.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! Nice use of the folded 8.

Keep that Grinch away from the Whos down in Whoville, though!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very neat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:thumbsup:

That is a unique tunnel you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Love it! Nice use of the folded 8.
> 
> Keep that Grinch away from the Whos down in Whoville, though!
> 
> TJ


Thank you. The folded eight is a simple way to get some interest beyond an oval in not much more space. It took a bit of track cutting to get it together though in the space that I allowed myself (I should have made the table an extra foot either way).
The snow is WoodlandScenics, will be vacuumed up when spring returns.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Whats that clock-work pice on the right side of the image?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

seabilliau said:


> Whats that clock-work pice on the right side of the image?


It is a mantle clock by Ergo.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It reminds me of something out of Scorsese's "Hugo" movie. Have you guys seen that one? Quite entertaining, imo ...






TJ


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Winter is gone and spring is in full swing. I cut in a crossing today to give the kids something more to watch. I only had to make two short sections of curved track to make it fit in. Somehow that ended up using four sections of track!hwell:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice.

Dan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahh ... there's the clock ... I knew I had seen that earlier somewhere. Definitely a "Hugo" ring to it!

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dans, your stuff always has that fun vibe to it, thanks.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Stills of this seasons display.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool Dano, sure to be a hit this Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was out on the weekend looking for more stuff to put out but nothing came to hand as yet.


----------

